# My grandpas old wood stove.



## smitty81 (Aug 21, 2013)

When I was just a little tike, I remember going out in the country to grandpa and grandmas house and I remember the old wood stove that he used. They moved out of that house when I was about 6 I suppose. I never wondered what had become of that old wood stove.

Fast forward 20+ years.

Grandpa has passed away and grandma is traveling the world

I was in the old Quonset helping grandma one day and seen the old stove sitting there. Boy did that bring back old memories.

I told Grandma I wanted to purchase it from her and she said that she would save it for me.

I didn't bother to look at the brand but from what I remember, it looked like one of these stoves.















I can't be for sure which one it was, Its been 3 years since I had seen it but if I were to guess I'd say its the fisher.

 I was thinking about cleaning it up and using it in my house.

Are these old stoves pretty good?

Any info is welcome.

(sorry, I posted this in the wrong section. Could you move it to the classic stove section please?)


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 21, 2013)

They produce heat and use gobs of wood. As for good, that's kinda up to what "good" is. These stoves have to be 36" from anything combustible. Many also have to sit on a solid masonry surface, there are a few things that can be done to reduce the clearances. They make lots of smoke and use much more wood than the new stoves. I wouldn't pass it up for sure! I just might not put it in my house.  The distant memory of how good it was, you just might not find to actually be reality.


----------



## smitty81 (Aug 21, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> They produce heat and use gobs of wood. As for good, that's kinda up to what "good" is. These stoves have to be 36" from anything combustible. Many also have to sit on a solid masonry surface, there are a few things that can be done to reduce the clearances. They make lots of smoke and use much more wood than the new stoves. I wouldn't pass it up for sure! I just might not put it in my house. The distant memory of how good it was, you just might not find to actually be reality.


 
Yea, it seems to always be that the things you remember being great as a kid aren't so great as an adult.

The room it would go in has a concrete floor and plaster walls........

Heck, maybe I should just throw it in my garage just in case I need to work in it someday.

It would actually be a very nice garage stove come to think of it.

The smoke thing you talk about.............That would be why grandpas house always smelled so unique and my house doesn't have that smell because of my newer stove.


----------



## mellow (Aug 21, 2013)

For sure a garage stove if they allow that where you live.  You can buy high temp paint at the big box stores and that will help the appearance if it is faded.   Depending on the stove some have gaskets on the doors and some don't.


----------



## smitty81 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

Not to be a downer, but you should be aware that a solid fuel burning appliance is not permitted in the garage, by most jurisdictions, and many insurance companies.  You might want to check on this, before completing a garage installation.


----------



## smitty81 (Aug 21, 2013)

Joful said:


> Not to be a downer, but you should be aware that a solid fuel burning appliance is not permitted in the garage, by most jurisdictions, and many insurance companies. You might want to check on this, before completing a garage installation.


 
Hmm..........I don't know I guess.

Our detached garage has a "fireplace" inside of it.

There are also lots of other garages or shops that have stoves in them.

With that said, I have no idea if its legal or if no one really cares.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

smitty81 said:


> Hmm..........I don't know I guess.
> 
> Our detached garage has a "fireplace" inside of it.
> 
> ...


Some insurance's wont allow it at all (maybe a national insurance company-state farm wont I guess) but mine is some what of a regional company and they have no problem what so ever (called them yesterday) and the nice man is going to send me a copy of the clearances. Best check for your self.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

Another thing my old stove was a very good stove did not smoke a lot because I burnt correctly with dry wood, I am sure it used more wood then my Summit but it(summmit) couldn't carry its jock strap for heat out put.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

Sell the stove to oldspark. Please.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> because I burnt correctly


So, no one else on earth burns their smoke dragon correctly? They got this name for a reason! The fact is, they smoke unless they are running pretty high, or they are down to the coaling stage.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

I really liked Grandpa's '38 Chevy.

To the OP. We aren't being mean here. There has just been a lot of progress in wood burning stove technology in the last thirty years. Most of us used to have the old stoves. There are a lot of reasons that we don't have and burn in them now.

Welcome to to the Forum. Lotta of good wood burning experience advice and experience here.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 21, 2013)

smitty81 said:


> Are these old stoves pretty good?


I know you just got beat up above, but don't let that discourage you.  I know some dissagree but I have two old fishers,  I burn no more than any one of the above do and my house is 2250 sq ft.  
I like it warm too in the winter, it's not uncommon for me to have it 80+ deg in the house!  I installed baffles in my stoves and contrary to what the above say, I get "no" smoke when I'm burning, only on light off!

I have found that very dry wood, follow the instructions on what people tell you here, good flue and air flow, you can have a "great" vintage stove and fully funtional.  Yes, they are not as efficient as the new models, but they still kick a$$  I would use it!


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 21, 2013)

Dave USCG said:


> I know you just got beat up above, but don't let that discourage you. I know some dissagree but I have two old fishers, I burn no more than any one of the above do and my house is 2250 sq ft.
> I like it warm too in the winter, it's not uncommon for me to have it 80+ deg in the house! I installed baffles in my stoves and contrary to what the above say, I get "no" smoke when I'm burning, only on light off!
> 
> I have found that very dry wood, follow the instructions on what people tell you here, good flue and air flow, you can have a "great" vintage stove and fully funtional. Yes, they are not as efficient as the new models, but they still kick a$$ I would use it!


 
Like I said, I wouldn't pass it up! I have had lots of old stove, and liked them! I just want to be honest, they do use more wood and they do smoke if you turn them down low, no matter what the moisture content is. I loved my Fisher, but it used at least 2x what my Cape Cod uses.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 21, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> but it used at least 2x what my Cape Cod uses.


For me webby, I haven't had anything else, so I can't agree or disagree I do know, we had a friend of the family and he had a "BIG" kodiak, it was massive, but God did it heat,  but I do remember it did eat wood..... My grandma "once going good" will take a good size log an hour, I'll bank her up about 9 or 10 before bed, and we still have a small fire going in the morning.  

Goes back to my signiture, If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Sell the stove to oldspark. Please.


Your old stove must have been a POS, mine was not, you grumpy today.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> So, no one else on earth burns their smoke dragon correctly? They got this name for a reason! The fact is, they smoke unless they are running pretty high, or they are down to the coaling stage.


I had my stove in the house as my only source of heat for over 30 years, I burnt by flue temps and if you turned it down too far yea it might have smoked, so yea maybe they did not know how to run their stove, mine did not smoke that much when burnt correctly. Many others have reported having good luck with their old stoves, now the stove is going in the shop so make it worth my while and I will post of a video of an older stove being run correctly Why is every body in a pissy mood lately.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Why is every body in a pissy mood lately.


I'm not.......


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm grumpy every day. But the few times people talk about how much better their old stove was I just don't know why they don't just go get another one.

Loved my old stove for 21 years. The new one is light years ahead of it.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 21, 2013)

Not in a pissy mood here! Like I said, I loved my Fisher and my, on and on and on! But They smoke! And that's fine for most people. It's just not for me. You can say it's about dry wood and all, but nothing loves dry wood more than a Hybrid, or any other of the EPA stoves I've had and they truly, don't smoke after first 10 minutes or less. 

To the OP. Take it home, throw a coat of Stove Bright paint on it and give it a try! I would, for sure! If you want to take it to the next level, get a new one! Try a Hybrid if you want to really get the full experience.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

Well webby dont be telling me what my stove did or did not do, I did not smolder the stove by turning it down too far, thats stupid even with a new stove, never had any cresote problems either.
BB, you need to get your glasses changed, I NEVER said the old stove was better, it put out way more heat then my new one.


----------



## webby3650 (Aug 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well webby dont be telling me what my stove did or did not do,


Well, my friend, you are the exception!


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Well, my friend, you are the exception!


 Not a chance, I never smoldered the stove had the flue temp at 300 or so when I went to bed, flue temp got lower after the dirty part of the burn so it would limit the amount of smoke, I am sure it smoked more then my new one but no way a smoke dragan by any means, you cant close the air all the way on the new stoves but you could on the older ones, I never closed the air enough to make it smoke that bad.
Burning a stove well takes some knowledge old stove or new one.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

BTW: The OP has a PE Super 27.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 21, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> BTW: The OP has a PE Super 27.


And that means something to me? We were talking about old stoves.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 21, 2013)

oldspark said:


> And that means something to me?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 21, 2013)

That explains my initial point of confusion:  the 2010 join date.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Aug 21, 2013)

We had a couple old smoke dragons years ago they where crap in comparison to EPA stoves. That said there are times I miss it but that's pure nastalga on my part. Truth be told I wouldnt ever go back after using both. In my experience the stove itself was hotter but for much less time between loads and used way more wood. No joke we went from around 8 full cords a winter to 3.5 to 4 with an EPA stove which equals far less work. 

Pete


----------



## oldspark (Aug 22, 2013)

Joful said:


> That explains my initial point of confusion: the 2010 join date.


 Well I am confused BB quotes my one post and puts nothing in the text and now yu bring up the join date, what am I missing?
As far as the old stoves, I am sure there are better ones then others, never made the claim my old one was better then the new one, it kicked out tons of heat compared to my new one though and did not "eat wood" in my opinion by any means.
Was not a cheap stove $940 in 1980
Am looking forward to using it in the shop after only burning the summit for 3 years, it will have a straight up chimney in the shop so interested in how it works.
I will let you people know what my thoughts on how it compares when I have both going (amount of wood, amount of smoke, ect).
Not sure why some of you basicaly accused me of lying.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well I am confused BB quotes my one post and puts nothing in the text and now yu bring up the join date, what am I missing?


I was referring to this:



BrotherBart said:


> BTW: The OP has a PE Super 27.


 



oldspark said:


> Not sure why some of you basicaly accused me of lying.


?  I don't think anyone was doing that!  Bone-headed, stubborn, abrasive... sure!  I don't think anyone called you a liar!


----------



## oldspark (Aug 22, 2013)

joful-I dont understand what does he having a pe-27 have to do with our discussion about the older stoves.
Well I love it when people tell me how my stove worked and what it did, you have to burn correctly no matter what the stove new or old, for the ones that remember batten killer, he made some of the same claims about his older stove and he got hammered over it also.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 22, 2013)

Here is an interesting link about old stoves vs new ones, you will see different opinions and results but the point is there are tw0 sides to the story, the N 24 Nashua mentioned in the thread was (is) my old stove.
I had to change a couple of things in my house (for the better needed to be done) to get the Summit to heat the house like I needed, the old stove had no problems with heating the house  the way it was before.
So I burn less wood but the house has been made tighter, so hard to get a good comparision but I am sure the summit uses less wood at the same heat level.
I like the glass door on the summit and it takes up less room partly do the the flue exit position.
All in all I am happy with the new stove, I just wish I had more reserve heat as 0 temps with a south wind makes it struggle.
http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/121166.htm


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 22, 2013)

WOW.... I'm not getting beat up this time


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometime's you want to fly the F-18 and sometimes you like the DC3


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> he made some of the same claims about his older stove and he got hammered over it also.​ PE Summit (red one)


 I like the old stoves old spark, oh well, I like vintage!


----------



## smitty81 (Aug 22, 2013)

thanks guys, I don't feel I'm getting beat up here at all.

I know its an old stove that's not as efficient as what the new ones are.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 22, 2013)

smitty81 said:


> I know its an old stove that's not as efficient as what the new ones are.


The guy's above are right in "many" respects!  I look at it as a $$$ thing.  I've bought a few old fishers and the most I paid was $300.  The new stoves are BIG $$$$$ but your getting the technology and all the good stuff that comes with it.  The old stoves are plain and simple, yes with draw backs of some kind.   Differences aside, all these guys are the "BEST" to learn from, and the forum is loaded with knowledge.   I've been burning now for +30 years and my folks had a stove when I was a kid, " Not that long ago" .... .    Get what is right for you and your pocket book and make it work


----------



## oldspark (Aug 22, 2013)

smitty81 said:


> thanks guys, I don't feel I'm getting beat up here at all.
> 
> I know its an old stove that's not as efficient as what the new ones are.


 Well I derailed the thread defending MY old stove, many people can not believe some of the old stoves worked fine but that's there problem not mine, as I said many times in this thread I never said it was better then my new stove other then it puts out way more heat.
Nothing wrong with using an older stove when you know what  you are getting into.
Good luck with the stove, come back and tell us how it works.


----------



## WeldrDave (Aug 22, 2013)

oldspark said:


> Well I derailed the thread defending MY old stove,


No you didn't,  It's fun being a spectator..... Some of us are on your side, "sometimes"


----------



## begreen (Aug 22, 2013)

The Nashua was an exceptionally good and tough design. No one denies this. It was a very different design from the average smoke dragon. We know you like this stove. No need to defend it. The only reason you get some chaff is because this has been hashed over probably more than any other stove thread. There's no need to keep repeating it. We get the point. You love your old stove.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 23, 2013)

begreen I am well aware of your point, they sorrta jumped on me first (read the thread), I am sure there were many old stoves just as good as my Nashua, every time I say some of the old stoves were good some body has to tell me I am full of it. Seems some should be a little more open minded. If you notice I was just joining in the conversation, I will defend it as many times as it takes in those cases.


----------



## oldspark (Aug 23, 2013)

I guess I just wont post any more, I thought it was a worthy point to show people all the old stoves weren't bad, I guess not, this is even in the old stoves section, what ever.


----------



## pen (Aug 23, 2013)

And on that note.

Closed


----------

